# Wow wikipedia!



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Did anyone else notice Aurora Afx wikipedia has a" Looks to be "complete list of which non magnatractions came first and in what colors and the same with magnatractions! Wiki also states many afx set came with cars other then the ones pictured on box.All the pictures i have seen or read state the white nomad was a magnatraction but wiki says it was one of the first non mags?Any help on that one guys?Anyway great afx help wiki!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bob Beers book only list one white Nomad, and it is on page 115 under Magnatraction section. It says white/silver side pipes.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> Bob Beers book only list one white Nomad, and it is on page 115 under Magnatraction section. It says white/silver side pipes.


What it says on wiki I'd not take as gospel.

had to edit out another typo


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> What is says on wiki I'd not take as gospel.


What RJ said. Under the Flamethrower Chevelle #1975 it does not list the blue/lime green Chevelle. They were made, but are very rare. I saw one once.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob Beers is the first to acknowledge that his book may not be complete.
he compiled the information and pictures from his and Tom Stumpfs collections along with others.
he knows that all the possible retailed cars might not be accounted for in his or any publication.

it is my understanding that Wikipedia is written and edited by folks, like myself, who have become registered members.
therefore, information may not be complete or accurate.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks alpink thats what i thought!I have seen a little bit wrong in the book but never had the balls to ask him when i see him about five times a year! Does anyone know if a dated 1971 chassis came under a all blue petty #43 or was that a magnatraction only car.when looking for a correct body for That same dated chassis should i just assume all vintage 1971,1972 bodies came with dated chassis?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

speak to Bob and express what you think.
he doesn't pretend to be god or anything. the "Mr Aurora" moniker is because he lives Aurora. LOL


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Redwater slot said:


> Thanks alpink thats what i thought!I have seen a little bit wrong in the book but never had the balls to ask him when i see him about five times a year! Does anyone know if a dated 1971 chassis came under a all blue petty #43 or was that a magnatraction only car.when looking for a correct body for That same dated chassis should i just assume all vintage 1971,1972 bodies came with dated chassis?



and then there's me, i don't care what chassis is in what body.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I care lol! My dated chassis doesn't run so well so want to shelf the chassis with a historically accurate body!:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Redwater slot said:


> I care lol! My dated chassis doesn't run so well so want to shelf the chassis with a historically accurate body!:thumbsup:


Knowing how Aurora operated I would guess that a 1971 dated chassis could have been under any 1971 release, but that is just a guess.

I also know that wikipedia, and the Beers book both have some guesses, assumptions, errors, etc. I don't know if anyone "knows" all the correct info, or if there is truly correct info. Just best guesses.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> Knowing how Aurora operated I would guess that a 1971 dated chassis could have been under any 1971 release, but that is just a guess.
> 
> I also know that wikipedia, and the Beers book both have some guesses, assumptions, errors, etc. I don't know if anyone "knows" all the correct info, or if there is truly correct info. Just best guesses.


ChaChing


I just know if I want a car I go after it. What chassis, if any is just a chassis.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

vansmack2 said:


> Knowing how Aurora operated I would guess that a 1971 dated chassis could have been under any 1971 release, but that is just a guess.
> 
> I also know that wikipedia, and the Beers book both have some guesses, assumptions, errors, etc. I don't know if anyone "knows" all the correct info, or if there is truly correct info. Just best guesses.


I didn't get that from your first answer but now i understand!Thanks...:wave:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

The solid blue #43 Petty Roadrunner was my favorite car as a kid. It was not a magnatraction only car. Mine came with the standard AFX chassis, not dated. I still have it and love it. Dave.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

RacerDave said:


> The solid blue #43 Petty Roadrunner was my favorite car as a kid. It was not a magnatraction only car. Mine came with the standard AFX chassis, not dated. I still have it and love it. Dave.


I wasn't kid but I have my original from back in 71-72.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

RacerDave said:


> The solid blue #43 Petty Roadrunner was my favorite car as a kid. It was not a magnatraction only car. Mine came with the standard AFX chassis, not dated. I still have it and love it. Dave.


Thanks RacerDave!:wave:


----------

